# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Flauwvallen - Artikel

## Leontien

Iemand die flauwvalt verliest in kort tijd het bewustzijn. Er is tijdelijk onvoldoende bloedtoevoer naar de hersenen en de hartslag vertgraagt. Flauwvallen kan een reactie zijn op hevige emotie, shock of pijn. Eigenlijk dient het gewoon als een veiligheidsmechanisme: door de zwaartekracht valt men op de grond, en door de liggende houding herstelt de bloedtoevoer naar de hersenen. 

Flauwvallen is meestal onschuldig, maar het kan wel beangstigend zijn. Zeker als er geen directe oorzaak voor het flauwvallen te vinden is blijft vaak te angst dat het ieder moment weer kan gebeuren aanwezig. Flauwvallen kan ook een symptoom zijn van eventuele onderliggende aandoeningen (hartritmestoornissen, hyperventilatie) en doet zich soms voor bij het gebruik van medicijnen tegen hoge bloeddruk. 

Flauwvallen veroorzaakt op zichzelf geen blijvende schade. Maar bij het vallen kan je natuurlijk wel lelijk terecht komen. 

Als iemand dreigt te gaan flauwvallen, kun je hem of haar het beste laten liggen met de benen iets hoger dan het hoofd (dat stimuleert de bloedtoevoer naar de hersenen). Help vervolgens, als het wat beter gaat, de persoon voorzichtig overeind. Ook als iemand al flauwgevallen is kan de persoon het beste in horizontale positie leggen en de benen wat omhoog houden. Het slachtoffer komt dan langzaam weer bij. Gebeurt dit niet, zoek dan zo snel mogelijk medische hulp.

Bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl

----------

